# Vet near Calais, any recommendations please.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello all, We are on our way home and will need to take our dog to the vet for flea treatment etc. before catching the ferry. Can any one please recommend a vet near Calais, phone number and address would be appreciated. If your vet speaks English that would be even better. Thank you in advance, Alan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi do a search in pets. Page three, halfway down , titled Vets in Calais.


Cheers

Dave P


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Erneboy, We used the following vet about 4 weeks ago,10 mins from the tunnel.Dr.Mottoul,Centre Veterinaire Curie,139 Boulevard Curie,Calais. Tel.03 21 82 15 11.Speaks English.

Regards Bevjohn


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks all, Alan.


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

bevjohn,

Did you just turn up or did you have to prebook?

What did you need to have done? Cost??

Its our first time with the dog on her new passport!!

thank you


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

*Vets Calais*

Dear r6 demon, It was a traumatic experience in that we turned up at Calais at the tunnel,took our dogs in to be checked by a very officious lady who informed us that our male dogs date of microchipping was done after the date of vaccination for rabies. I explained that the vet could not start the rabies vaccine procedure unless the dog had been microchipped. She shruged her shoulders and said you must sort it out or we could not travel.

It was 7.00am and we could not contact our vet or Petlog til 9.00am in the UK. Eventually we had to get the vet to fax a letter confirming that the dog was microchipped when she started the procedure,the vet did this for us for free. The lady at the tunnel check in then made an appointment for us to take our dog to the above vet in Calais where he then entered the same date as the rabies injection,He then charged us £10.00 to stamp and sign the dogs passport.

We then had 1 hour to get back to the tunnel to check in otherwise we had gone over the 48 hour window,and we would have to have the dogs tick and flea treatment done again.

When we got home it transpired that the problem was that we got our dog microchipped with the local authority for free on the 28/1/08,they did not send the record of this to Petlog until 13/3/08,Petlog then backdate this to the first of the month because there was no date on the paperwork when it was done. The rabies procedure was started on the 20/2/08 and it therefore looked as though the dog was not chipped until after the rabies jab. The vet in Calais then had to enter the date of 20/2/08 in to the passport and sign and stamp it. We were then allowed to travel.

The moral of the story is make sure the date of microchipping on page 3 of the dogs passport starts before or up to the date of the rabies jabs on page4.

re6 demon I bet your sorry you asked.

Regards Bevjohn


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

bevjohn, thank you for the reply, that sounds like a REAL SAGA!!!!!  not how you want to end a holiday 

We are lucky in that our dog was chipped 5 years before we started the passport but I will be checking page 3 just in case!

Regarding the tick and tapeworm treatment etc do you have to make an appointment with a vet or can you just turn up on a saturday afternoon and walk in to the vets and get it done?


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Can recommend Vet - Bleue Maison at Eperlecques.

Dr. Jean Paulus - speaks English

Tel. 03 21 88 46 00

You don't need an appointment on Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday between 2 and 3pm - just turn up.

Easy parking on the supermarket car park next door.

Sue


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

hi r6 demon, It was very stressful but okay now. It sounds like you will be okay.It was one of those very rare incidents that we hope wont happen again. We actually got our dogs done in Brugge but we did make an appointment,I think I would always make an appointment to be on the safe side.The cost for 2 dogs was €45.00.I thought that was very reasonable.

Regards Bevjohn.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi R6Demon, had our dogs checked at this vet, called in day before to book appointment as we didn't want any problems. She is very helpful and can usually fit you in to coincide with your tunnel crossing, although not sure about a saturday, we have had problems with another vet in Calais on a saturday, he charged us 80 euro for each dog as he had to come to his surgery out of hours. I think I would be inclined to arrive in Calais early and if necessary stop somewhere nearby.
curlyboy


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Brilliant thank you!

I guess we will try and get to Calais on the friday, if we have time to spare we can always have a look at the war memorials or S.H.O.P!!!!


----------

